# Do I need a crate and a bed?



## JadeW2210 (May 20, 2016)

Hello,

Do I need a crate and a separate bed for my Vizsla or can I use the Crate for all of its training and sleeping?

Completely new to all of this.

Thank you, Jade


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

A well sized crate with a comfortable pad/bed that fits in the crate is certainly sufficient. Many dogs prefer the comfy crate and will go in for a nap with the door open.
If you want to offer your pup a place to lie down and hang out outside of his crate another bolster or other type bed is nice but certainly not a requirement.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

My V is 8 months and we're just offering her a bed outside the crate now, as we trust her to have more freedom in the house. When she was smaller, and less trustworthy on potty training and chewing all the things, she was either in her exercise pen, crate, or I was actively playing with her and supervising her. She was allowed to nap on the couch with me, so with our routine there was no need for doggie beds outside her crate.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We have both a crate and a bed. Our girl unfortunately nests and would destroy any bedding in her crate. However Dharma has always been allowed in our bed and on the sofa.


----------

